

Testing jQuery plugins with Jasmine - franciscosouza
http://www.franciscosouza.com/2011/05/testing-jquery-plugins-with-jasmine/

======
tzury
I wonder why this code composed as

    
    
        $('<tr></tr>').append('<td></td>').append('<td></td>').append('<td></td>').appendTo('#zebra-table');
    

Instead of:

    
    
        $('#zebra-table').append($('<tr><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr>'));

